# new zealand choices



## Jimster (Sep 4, 2013)

I can get a TS at the Phoenix Resort in NZ or at Turangi Resort in NZ.  Anyone have any experience with these resorts?


----------



## MrsPants (Oct 12, 2013)

*NZ choices*

Kia Ora!
NZ does have some good options for TS but they are quite different to what is available in the States.

What system are you trading under? I can help with RCI and also on places to visit in this beautiful place 

We are in Auckland but have travelled significantly throughout NZ, Australia and the Pacific Islands.

Kind Regards

MrsPants


----------



## Jimster (Oct 12, 2013)

*DAE*

I decided on Turangi and i am using DAE.  They have hundreds of NZ TS far more than RCI.   I also have a flight from Auckland to Queenstown for $170 so i will spend some time there and at Te Anu.  Unfortunately I am now commited to this scenario but if you have ideas or advice please let me know.


----------

